# Can implantation bleeding be one tiny spot?



## DanisMomma

I haven't been on here in a while, because my DH and I haven't been able to "try" lately. We've been super busy and always tired. Well until my last ovulation...

I am at 9dpo right now. I have had light cramping since around 6dpo or so. Lastnight I got up to pee, and noticed a small brown spot of blood in my underwear. I've been looking for any spotting since I had implantation bleeding with my daughter, so I know it wasn't there before!!! LOL!

I checked my cervix for any sign of blood.... none at all. The funny thing is, yesterday I had bad cramps all day. Even my back hurt. It felt as if I was in the middle of a heavy flow.

Today I am slightly crampy. It's more just pinching in both sides, close to ovaries, and my lower back is still a little sore.

My question is, could it have been implantation bleeding??? With my daughter, I had a few days of very light brown spotting, but no cramps at all. This was just one small, light brown spot on panties about the size of a dime. I'm so anxious, and I'm afraid I've already gotten my hopes up...

Any past experiences that have worked out to be a good sign, would be much appreciated. At this point, I feel like I'm obsessing!


----------



## Sam10

Thanks for asking this! I had something similar happen on the 8th. Would also love to know what other ladies think about this. Hoping it's a good sign for you!!


----------



## essie0828

Oooh i just had the same thing happen 2 days ago. I never have breakthrough bleeding anymore so this is odd and DH just stopped pulling out 3 days before the spotting. I am in my fertile period according to my phone app although I don't track ov. The timeline seems to quick for me.....dtd with deposit ;) IB 3 days later??? Thats fast. Not to mention im nauseous on and off and with my daughter I also had nausea mid cycle and mild ms from the get go. Ugh who knows really...gotta wait it out I suppose.


----------



## essie0828

Btw any unusual breakthrough bleeding after or around Ov, if you have been dtd, could totally be IB! Especially if you don't have breakthrough bleeding normally.


----------



## Ivory Doll

Hiya everyone, my implantation bleeding was literally a very small brown stain. I thought oh great here's my AF, but when I wiped there was nothing. 
I also was having cramps that were like my period cramps but lighter :)
Hope this helps somehow :hugs:


----------



## DanisMomma

Do you remember what dpo you were Ivory Doll? 

This is frustrating... I feel bloated, and keep expecting to see blood everytime I go to the restroom. I am at 10dpo now, and this seems a little early. Who knows! Oh I hope...


----------



## DanisMomma

Sam10 said:


> Thanks for asking this! I had something similar happen on the 8th. Would also love to know what other ladies think about this. Hoping it's a good sign for you!!

I hope it's good news for you too! What dpo are you at now?


----------



## Ivory Doll

This was about 15 dpo x


----------



## DanisMomma

I think when I was pregnant with my daughter, I had spotting from 10-13dpo. Then it just stopped. I was so sure it was my the start of my period, but obviously it wasn't. LOL. Now I've got a 4 year old!


----------



## essie0828

So how do you feel about early testing DanisMomma?:haha: Sounds promising mama, good luck to you. :dust:


----------



## smallbean

I think I was 9dpo with my bfp and about day 12 I had about 6 spots of brown blood. Obv baby was already implanted so I think it was a few days old bein that it was brown and jus took its time to come out. Iv had nothing since x


----------



## DanisMomma

essie0828 said:


> So how do you feel about early testing DanisMomma?:haha: Sounds promising mama, good luck to you. :dust:

Honestly, I'm scared to death to test early!!! Lastnight I ordered some internet cheapies and they should be here when I would be a day or two late. After trying for soooooo long, seeing AF come is sometimes easier than seeing that one pink line staring at you in the face. Thank you though! :)


----------



## DanisMomma

smallbean said:


> I think I was 9dpo with my bfp and about day 12 I had about 6 spots of brown blood. Obv baby was already implanted so I think it was a few days old bein that it was brown and jus took its time to come out. Iv had nothing since x[/Q
> 
> I wish I had the courage to test early!! :nope:


----------



## smallbean

DanisMomma said:


> smallbean said:
> 
> 
> I think I was 9dpo with my bfp and about day 12 I had about 6 spots of brown blood. Obv baby was already implanted so I think it was a few days old bein that it was brown and jus took its time to come out. Iv had nothing since x[/Q
> 
> I wish I had the courage to test early!! :nope:
> 
> My partner new when I was due on and I wanted to surprise him if I was so I didn really have much choice plus I find it so hard not to. I used internet ones and an couldn decide if there was a line or me seein things after 3 I put one under the bathroom tap it didn have the mark the others did so refusing to wait I went and got frer. My internet ones only started showin a line you could reconise as a bfp a week later. So make sure you double check them tests. The faint lines I were seein only came up after the time limit. If in doubt get a frer, good luck!!!! Ill keep checkin to see where that bfp is xClick to expand...


----------



## DanisMomma

Well, I'm afraid I may be out this month. I'm SOOOOOOO disappointed!! I took a nap, and woke up to some dark reddish brown spotting!!! UGH! I don't even have normal pre AF symptoms. My hair and face isn't oily!!! Oh, I really thought this was going to be it. I wanna cry... lol


----------



## Blossom92

When i wiped last night there was literally 2 red spots of blood on the tissue.. I have egg white discharge and have been constipated. (Tmi sorry) 
:dust: anyone else have this? :dust:


----------



## DanisMomma

Blossom92 said:


> When i wiped last night there was literally 2 red spots of blood on the tissue.. I have egg white discharge and have been constipated. (Tmi sorry)
> :dust: anyone else have this? :dust:

What dpo are you at? I am really constipated too...:blush: It's causing me to get heartburn.


----------



## DanisMomma

You know the odd thing, I checked my CM earlier today and it seemed like there was an increase in creamy CM. Seems kind of odd before AF. Usually it's scant and watery before AF. Now the spotting! I know I'm clutching on to straws with that little bit of hope that I'm not out yet, but I just know I'm gunna see the witch in the morning!!! :(


----------



## smallbean

DanisMomma said:


> You know the odd thing, I checked my CM earlier today and it seemed like there was an increase in creamy CM. Seems kind of odd before AF. Usually it's scant and watery before AF. Now the spotting! I know I'm clutching on to straws with that little bit of hope that I'm not out yet, but I just know I'm gunna see the witch in the morning!!! :(

Not necessarily, my friend only found out at 2 months as her implantation bleeding was exactly the same as her usual periods, so there is still hope !!!!


----------



## essie0828

:hi: constipated here to :blush: hang in there danismomma :hugs: I know its hard to be let down over and over, but you just got to keep trying. Hoping the witch stays away for ya dear.


----------



## DanisMomma

Thank you guys... trying to stay positive. Its red spotting like I get before af. We'll see if it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## essie0828

If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been ttc #2?


----------



## Blossom92

Im 8dpo, driving me nuts feels like af is coming! :(


----------



## DanisMomma

essie0828 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been ttc #2?

Well lsince my daughter was about 8 months old. She turned 4 in January, so 3 and a half years.

AF started this morning, so I'm out for the month. :cry:


----------



## essie0828

:hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Have you been for any fertility testing?


----------



## kazmo9085

Implantation bleeding is apparently described as being light pink, to brown tinged. So I say it's a good sign Hun.  good luck, lots of baby dust x


----------



## smallbean

Well how we getting no?


----------



## essie0828

I'm still waiting. Haven't had anymore spotting since the one spot on the 20th. Dying to test but I know it will be inconclusive. Just gotta be patient I suppose. How's everyone else.


----------



## smallbean

When are you due on surely you can test now?


----------



## dnt813

I am 12 dpo today and about a week or so ago, (gross I know but were all female) i had a pinkish mucusy show while in the bath. Af due in two days mild cramps yesterday gone now... anxious.. this is the first monnth i havent tested early. GL to you all and baby dust!!


----------



## essie0828

smallbean said:


> When are you due on surely you can test now?

I'm not due until around 3/8. My cycles had been really long up until getting my iud removed. Last month was 36 days. Im probably going to break over and test sooner than 3/8 though :haha:


----------



## essie0828

dnt813 said:


> I am 12 dpo today and about a week or so ago, (gross I know but were all female) i had a pinkish mucusy show while in the bath. Af due in two days mild cramps yesterday gone now... anxious.. this is the first monnth i havent tested early. GL to you all and baby dust!!

Ooooo you are due to test soon. Good luck dear, your symptoms sound promising :thumbup: Let us know how you get on. :dust::dust:


----------



## essie0828

Btw I am having mild cramping now. Tmi alert....I thought I just needed to poo but having pain through hips and thighs. Not my usual menstrual cramp at all.....hmmm.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh sounds promising keep us posted :)


----------



## Skywalker

I know this post is a few months old but it came up on my Google search and I'm curious to know what the outcome was for you ladies if you're still on these boards! I had the one dot of blood with cramping and nausea, etc., no more blood, no flow, no af, and I'm thinking this could be my month. What ended up happening with you ladies? :)


----------

